# New Fish Owner



## LoveBetta1976 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello,
I had bought me a Betta Crocktail. I had also asked the pet store that I got him from if he was fresh water, or salt water.
They told me, the kind I bought was fresh water.
I have a filter on my tank,and I know with Filters, filters are suppose to help keep the water clean. I was currious, to find out, how often should I change the water in my tank with the filter?


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

Every week do a partial water change.

Can you tell us more about your tank and filter? Then the experts here will be able to give you more specific advice. 

How long has the tank been set up? Has it cycled?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to Fishforum.com.:wave:

You will need API liquid test kit to determine your ammonia, nitrites, nitrates and pH regularly.


----------



## LoveBetta1976 (Feb 23, 2008)

It's only been set up for a week.
Its a 5 Gallon fish tank, with one them cheap Starter Filters that came with the tank. I dont have a test thing for it, it didnt include one.
Thats the only, thing I can answer LOL.
And, thank you for welcoming me to the boards


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Your tank really kinda needed to cycle then. Next time you're at the LFS just pick up an API master kit (sooner than later please) and keep an eye on your water, since it's not too likely your Betta will exactly flourish in the weeks to come.

We're happy you got him a 5 gallon tank though! Most people stick em in those horrid bowls (or less). Unless you live in a warm area, I'd consider a heater too.


----------



## LoveBetta1976 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. I will defintelly, be going out tomorrow when the pet stores open, and buy the kit.
I wont need a heater. I live in a pretty warm area. It hasnt even rained in weeks lol.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

No, you need a heater. The temperature has to stay at 76 degrees or higher. In the night, this will flucuate a ton, and a few degrees means life or death to a fish.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Just pick up a thermometer and see where the water temp sits for about a week, if you end up needing one then that's just another good excuse to go back to the LFS and look at all the pretty stuff again eh?


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

I love any excuse to go back to the pet store to look at the fishies. :lol: 

I recommend purchasing a thermometer that suctions to the inside of the tank, not the kind that sticks to the outside. It will cost about $2 (that how much mine was at WalMart). They are so much more accurate than the kind that sticks to the outside of the tank. (I have both.)

Welcome to FishForum! This is a great place. Feel free to ask ANY questions. Someone always has the answer. Use the search feature as well.


----------



## LoveBetta1976 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello,
Thank you all for the responces, and the very much helpful tips.
I went out today to Walmart, and bought everything that you guys recommended.
I bought the heater,API Master Kit
and thermometer. I also bought some non nessesary things of course, my one little betta is being spoiled rotten already  
Everything I bought today costed more then my fish tank lol.
But, hey, my fish is worth every bit of it  
I even bought him more food, even though he doesnt need it. I like to have different fararity of foods for him, since I know there very picky.
Just to be on the safe side of the fence. I bought him the blood worms. Im pretty sure he will love those.
I also bought another thinggy, so he can swim in and out of even though I have a sunking ship in the tank, and I bought these floating balls,so he can play with those, and I bought those decal stickers for the outside of the tank to make it look like he is at the ocean, he is a very spoiled fishy lol.
I doubt I will buy anymore stuff for him for awhile he is happier now that he has toys in the tank to play with


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like you're taking good care of him. 

Fed the bloodworm only as a treat once or at a push twice a week. When fed too often they have a tendancy to cause bloat.


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

Feel free to post a picture of your tank when you get it all purdy!


----------



## LoveBetta1976 (Feb 23, 2008)

I definitelly will my cousin got me into loving fish More and More, she has a 150 gallon fish tank and OMFG her fish are so beutaful, i wish I could affored a 150 gallon tank, she wants me to email her a picture of my small tank compare to hers, so she can see my fish.
She loves fish more than i do.
She tries to breed them and she gives the ones away that are new borns as Christmas, and Birthday presents.
But anyhow, I defintelly will post a photo....
I dont have a web cam or a digital camera, so it might take a couple weeks to post it.
And BTW my fish loves the floating balls, i dont think he knows what to think of them....He loves swimming in between them, and he loves trying to move them lol.
I took my plant out because he wasnt fond of it. and I bought the balls in place of it.


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

Are they ping pong balls? Tell us more.

I might have to look into those for my betta tank. Hmm....


----------



## LoveBetta1976 (Feb 23, 2008)

Im actually not too sure what type of balls they are.
I found them at Pet Smart, for 6 bucks, at the Betta fish section there clear balls that you can put in the tank I guess it is good for Bettas because he sure does seem to be getting excerice from it l and it is so much fun watching him swin at the balls ol.
But anyhow I bought the balls at Walmart for 1.50 cheaper.


----------



## LoveBetta1976 (Feb 23, 2008)

and sorry about the typos tried to edit post, wouldnt let me lol.


----------

